# Django and Nginx - site is just 'loading' forever.

## Negated Void

So, I followed this guide exactly:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Django_and_Nginx

And when I go to http://127.0.0.1:3000 my browser just sits on loading.... forever.

Any clue what I did wrong? There's nothing really interesting in the nginx logs.

Also, in /var/django/django-nginx, it has this line:

resolver 192.168.1.2; # local DNS

Should I change that to my dns server? My own ip?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Should I change that to my dns server? My own ip?

 

that should be your DNS server. No idea for the other bits, though

----------

## Lethality

Sorry for ressurecting an old topic, but I'm having the exact same problem. I don't have enough experience with either nginx or fcgi to be able to debug this properly. The logs only say that the worker processes are started, and some irrelevant favicon errors. Right now I'm just interested in getting django working, and I will study nginx closer later. Any ideas?

----------

## kbeezie

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> So, I followed this guide exactly:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Django_and_Nginx
> 
> And when I go to http://127.0.0.1:3000 my browser just sits on loading.... forever.
> ...

 

You do realize of course that a web browser speaks the HTTP protocol, not FastCGI. So pointing your browser directly at the FastCGI server of course will hang because it's expecting a HTTP response. You need to have Nginx talk to FastCGI, i.e. Browser -> Nginx (80/443) -> Django (FastCGI on 3000) in order to see something in the browser.

----------

